# The What The French Toast Thread



## Mel Odious

I think that I shall never see

Art so lovely as a tree

Cut down and whittled Fu Manchi

Taking sequined flounder from a Tidy Bowl sea


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## R. Doug

My favorite is the "Leap of Faith, 3rd Floor."


----------



## Mel Odious

R. Doug said:


> My favorite is the "Leap of Faith, 3rd Floor."


As with most leaps of faith, the ER may be involved .


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## BTackitt

WHY??


----------



## R. Doug

BTackitt said:


> WHY??


Because the number 10 requires more paint on the sign.


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious

Seen on Highway 360 just outside Austin, Texas: Former 7-time TDF winner:


----------



## R. Doug

Mel Odious said:


> Seen on Highway 360 just outside Austin, Texas: Former 7-time TDF winner:


Tha . . . that's . . .

Ohmygod! That's CROAKY! I've been looking all over for him.

He . . . he's dead?


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## R. Doug

Ah.  The ol' Avro Car from around the late '50s-early '60s.


----------



## Mel Odious

R. Doug said:


> Ah. The ol' Avro Car from around the late '50s-early '60s.


Currently in the Wright-Patt annex, Dayton.


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## R. Doug

I positively hate those do-it-yourself vasectomy kits.


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious

... FREE for One More Day ...


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## R. Doug

Okay, now, that's not a _real_ statue, is it?


----------



## Mel Odious

R. Doug said:


> Okay, now, that's not a _real_ statue, is it?


It may be a put-on. But I think this is a real statue


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious

The True Story of the Killing of Oblama bin Llama: FREE May 2-4


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Maria G. Melton

Mel Odious said:


>





Mel Odious said:


>


A dog very cute and fashion.

Likes this +1.


----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious




----------



## Mel Odious

Christmas from the Bad Idea Catalog _... FREE until the fifth day of Festivus ..._


----------

